# Large Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2017)

I shot this video back in 2005 while heading out for a day of deer hunting. One of the biggest rattlesnakes I've ever seen. I slowly walked behind him as he was crawling off, and when I would walk around to get a better shot of him, he would look back as if ready to strike. As you can see in the last part of the video, it looks like he has had enough of me. He wasn't harmed, I went on my way and let him be.

Yeah, the video is a little shaky. Seeing these jokers give me a rush!


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 11, 2017)

That's Bigly alright.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2017)

I'll pass


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2017)

That is a heavy snake. Nice video.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 11, 2017)

You were shaking while filming...  I would have been shaking too


----------



## BabyIcanGuesstheRest (Aug 18, 2017)

good on you for not killing, he has a job too


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 18, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Aug 18, 2017)

awesome video... thank you for not killing him


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 19, 2017)

Neat footage.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2017)

Don't see many DB's 'round here, mainly canebreaks.  Great footage and very healthy snake !!


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 26, 2017)

Awesome snake and video. So happy to see more people letting snakes live. Beautiful


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks, fellows. It was a healthy snake.


----------

